

Ask HN: Facebook email coming out soon? - rblion

I saw a 'claim your fb email now' header today when I logged into facebook. What do you know about this? Is Facebook about to become to the center of the Web for a few hundred million people?
======
andrewjshults
It's part of their new messaging system. They started rolling it out to
developer accounts a few month ago and for a while you could invite other
people to the new system. It look like they may be rolling it out more
widespread now. You can send and receive messages from your facebook email
address but it's really not a highlighted feature (at least how it's currently
rolled out). However, unless you are friends with the person sending you
emails they currently seem to end up in your "other" folder rather than your
inbox which IMO makes it to easy to miss important messages.

